# Broad Asked Me My Sign... I Am Embarrassed to Say Capricorn...  I Tell Her I am More Aquarius...



## Snouter (Aug 8, 2017)

She said she was a Libra...I checked the sex element on some astrological websites to see if we are compatible and would bang it like crazy (which I know we WOOD)  But I am getting mixed info!  My penis is so fucking confused.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 8, 2017)

By the four winds, just stay the hell away from a Libra.  The only way you could do worse is to get mixed up with a Scorpio.  In fact, if they are born in October, just stay the hell away.  Run.


----------



## Mousterian (Aug 8, 2017)

Don't listen to him, Snots! with a personality like yours, you gotta grab anything you can get your hands on...


----------

